# 7th Betta to die since November RIP Pixie :(



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

One keeps dying every day or two lately now, and now today it was Pixie.  So many deaths too soon, I can not take this anymore :-(

This the picture I took of Pixie the day I bought her. RIP Pixie *Sigh!* :blueworry:


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I am so sorry! I hate it when bettas die. How many do you have left?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I just lost Wish. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

lillyandquigly said:


> I am so sorry! I hate it when bettas die. How many do you have left?


There are only 6 Female Bettas left in my 30 Gallon sorority tank :-( All 3 of my Male Bettas are ok, they are each in their own tanks. It is like that 30 Gallon tank has been cursed ever since I bought it in Summer this year. :shock:


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

The thing is… what color where they?


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

bryanacute said:


> I just lost Wish. What am I doing wrong?


Oh no! I'm sorry :-( You don't know why Wish died either?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Nope. I hadn't seen her in a few days. She was fine, really. I came home from school and found her sister laying down next to her dead body.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

bryanacute said:


> The thing is… what color where they?


 The color of my fish that died?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes. If most where blue it could be the blue mystery desease


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

bryanacute said:


> Nope. I hadn't seen her in a few days. She was fine, really. I came home from school and found her sister laying down next to her dead body.


 Awwww so sad! When my Betta Laney died, her twin sister Lacey was hiding under the plant where Laney had gone to die.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm sorry for you losses.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

bryanacute said:


> Yes. If most where blue it could be the blue mystery desease


 Hmmm nope, one was orange, one redish, one white with orange and blue fins. a few of them were Purple with other colors mixed in. None really all blue or none mostly blue. 

I never heard of that disease. Is there a cure? And it only happens to blue Bettas? Hmmm interesting. I wish fish never got sick, it is so hard to figure out what is wrong alot of the times.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Kitty Whiskers said:


> Hmmm nope, one was orange, one redish, one white with orange and blue fins. a few of them were Purple with other colors mixed in. None really all blue or none mostly blue.
> 
> I never heard of that disease. Is there a cure? And it only happens to blue Bettas? Hmmm interesting. I wish fish never got sick, it is so hard to figure out what is wrong alot of the times.


There is no cure. It just happens. It's really common in blue bettas but not in others. You don't know your betta is sick until its to late.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=90086 check this link out.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

bryanacute said:


> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=90086 check this link out.


 Thanks for the link so that I could read about it. Gee sounds scary, it kills so fast too!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

That's the problem, which makes it vertically incureable


----------

